# ماهي أنواع العسل وفوائد كل نوع وماهي مشتقات العسل وماهي فوائده؟؟؟



## rana1981 (12 يناير 2009)

*قد يعرف الكثير منا فوائد العسل ولكن 
فوائد عسل النحل


1.   تعويض السكريات المستهلكة بالجسم بسبب المجهود الجسماني أو الذهني .

2.   مادة علاجية و وقائية و غذائية عالية القيمة فهى مفيدة للأطفال والكبار على السواء .

3.   علاج اضطرابات الجهاز الهضمي والإسهال المعدي السام و يمنع الإصابة بقرحة المعدة والأنثى عشر .

4.   علاج التهاب الكبد المزمن والتهاب الحويصلة المرارية والمساعدة في تفتيت حصواتها .

5.   علاج أمراض القلب وتقوي عضلة القلب .

6.   علاج ضعف البنية و فقر الدم و رفع نسبة الهيموجلوبين بالدم .

7.   يخفف من حدة الأرق ويساعد على النوم السريع الهادئ .

8.   علاج الصداع العصبي والالتهاب العصبي .

9.   علاج الروماتيزم والتهاب المفاصل .

10. مقاومة الضعف الجنسي والعقم .

11. يعمل على تحسين نمو العظام والأسنان والوقاية من خطر الكساح للأطفال و مفيد للأطفال عند التسنين .

12. مزيل جيد للكحة وذو تأثير ملطف لالتهاب اللوزتين والحلق .

13. علاج تسمم الحمل وآلام الطمث ويفيد الحوامل أثناء الحمل والولادة وتقوية انقباض الرحم أثناء الولادة ويزيد إدرار اللبن

14. يمنع الإصابة بالسرطان و يستخدم في علاج سرطان الثدي .

15. يساعد على تحسين القدرة على الأبصار و الوقاية من العشي الليلي والتهابات القرنية والملتحمة وحافة الجفن .

16. علاج الالتهابات والأمراض الجلدية ويمنع حدوثها ومنها الاكزميا والقوباء والصدفية والدمامل ويستخدم كعلاج ناجح جدا للحروق .

17. مفيد جدا للالتهابات الرئوية وأمراض الجهاز التنفسي ونزلات البرد والسل الرئوي .

18. مفيد جدا لبشرة النساء حيث يعمل على تنعيمها وتقليل التجاعيد بها .

19. علاج التهابات الغدد العرقية والتهاب غدة الثدي .

20. علاج البلغم ومنع تكونه في الرئتين خاصة عند المدخنين .

21. علاج التهابات الكلى والحالب والمثانة وحصوات الكلى .

22. علاج التهابات اللثة واللسان وتسوس الأسنان وتشقق الشفاه .

23. علاج مرض السكري .

24. علاج إنتفاخات البطن وكثرة الغازات والإمساك والبواسير .

25. علاج التبول أللإرادي عند الأطفال .

26. يستخدم في إنقاص الوزن .



أنواع عسل النحل


العسل الجبلي

يفضل استخدامه في أمراض الكبد والجهاز الهضمي وفقر الدم والضعف العام والبول السكري والجراحة والحروق ومضاد للفيروسات الكبدية وسرطان الكبد ومفيد في علاج الإدمان ويفيد الحوامل والرضع .



عسل جبلي حنون مر

يستخدم لعلاج مرضى السكر وأمراض الكبد والمرارة



عسل الزيتون

يمنع الإصابة بمرض السرطان ومفيد لعلاج مرضى الإيدز وأمراض القلب والتهاب الكبد والحويصلة المرارية



عسل زهور برية

يستخدم في إنقاص الوزن وعلاج جفاف الحلق والكحة وتحسين القدرة على الإبصار وعلاج الصداع العصبي ويمنع الإصابة بالأكزيما والقوباء والصدفية والدمامل



عسل الحلفابر

يستخدم لعلاج أمراض الكلى والمثانة والتهاب الحالب كما انه يساعد على تفتيت حصوات الكلى والمثانة



عسل حبة البركة

يستخدم لعلاج الكحة والإصابات الرئوية وتقوية جهاز المناعة وتقوية عضلة القلب وحفظ نسبة السكر بالدم وتنشيط الدورة الدموية



عسل الزعتر

مفيد لإنتفاخات البطن وكثرة الغازات والتهابات المسالك البولية والتناسلية وللضعف العام والصداع والسعال ولعلاج فقر الدم والتهابات البلعوم



عسل السدر

مفيد في أمراض الكبد والجهاز الهضمي وفقر الدم والضعف العام والبول السكري ومفيد للجروح فهو مطهر للجروح ويساعد على سرعة إلتآمها .



عسل القرنفل

يستخدم لعلاج تقرحات الفم وآلام اللثة والأسنان ومنع تسوس الأسنان وعسر الهضم



عسل نوارة البرسيم

يحفظ نسبة السكر بالدم لذلك هو مفيد للكبار والأطفال ومدر للبول ويعالج الإسهال



عسل الأعشاب الطبية

( الكسبرة والنعناع والبابونج والينسون والكمون والكراوية )

مفيد لتقلصات المعدة والأمعاء و الانتفاخ ويساعد في الهضم والالتهابات المعوية والجهاز الهضمي والوقاية من الإمساك وتسمم الحمل وطارد للغازات وطارد للبلغم



عسل الفراولة

مقوى ومنشط للمناعة ومفيد لعلاج فقر الدم كما انه مضاد للإرهاق الجسماني والذهني وسهل الامتصاص لذلك يسمى عسل الرياضيين



عسل السمسم

مفيد في حالات التهابات الحنجرة والقصبة الهوائية والإمساك ويمنع تصلب الشرايين



عسل الكركديه

مفيد في توسيع الشرايين وضبط ضغط الدم وعلاج حالات الزهايمر ومقوى عام



عسل الليمون

مفيد لعلاج الأعصاب والأرق و التهاب الشعب الهوائية وعلاج المغص وتقلص العضلات والسعال



عسل الريحان

مفيد في تهدئة الأعصاب والتوتر والاكتئاب وعلاج الصداع النصفي وآلام المفاصل وتقلصات العضلات



عسل البطيخ

يعمل على حفظ توازن التبادل الغذائي بالجسم ومفيد في حالات السعال والأرق وخفقان القلب ومهدئ للجهاز العصبي



عسل البرتقال

مقاوم لحالات الأنفلونزا والبرد والجهاز العصبي وضغط الدم



عسل التفاح

مقوى عام غنى بالحديد فهو مهم للأطفال خاصة أثناء فترة النمو



عسل المانجو

يساعد على تحسين عمل الجهاز العصبي وتقوية الأبصار



عسل البردقوش

مفيد لحالات الربو وحساسية الصدر وعسر الطمث عند النساء وتخفيف آلام الكبد ومهدئ للأعصاب وعلاج قرحة الجهاز الهضمي ويزيل آلامها وينظم إفراز العصارة والحموضة بالمعدة



عسل الخوخ

يساعد على البناء السليم للخلايا



عسل الموز

مفيد في حالات الأنيميا والإسهال المزمن وتغذية الأطفال وحالات الحمل ويعمل على زيادة الوزن وحالات الكبد والحوصلة المرارية فاتح للشهية



عسل الكافور

مفيد لعلاج أمراض الصدر والأمراض الروماتزمية ويقلل من نسبة الكولسترول في الدم ويعمل على تقوية عضلة القلب



عسل الورد البلدي

مخفف لألام المفاصل والروماتزم ومفيد لعلاج الجروح والحروق ويستخدم كقناع لتجديد خلايا البشرة





مشتقات عسل النحل وفوائده
غذاء الملكات

هو سائل هلامي ابيض تفرزه شغالات النحل الحديثة العمر من غدد في مقدمة رأسها وهو الغذاء الرئيسي لملكة النحل



فوائده

1.              يعمل على زيادة النشاط الجسماني والذهني والعصبي .

2.              مفيد جدا في لحالات الضعف الجنسي لدى الرجال حيث يعمل على تنشيط الغدد التناسلية .

3.              منع تجاعيد الجلد وتأخير الشيخوخة وجيد لأمراض الشيخوخة والانهيار النفسي للمسنين والتهاب البروستاتا .

4.              علاج أمراض الكبد .

5.              فاتح للشهية للكبار والصغار ويعمل على زيادة الخصوبة .

6.              علاج اضطرابات الأعصاب وفقدان الشهية ومانع للإصابة بمرض السكر .

7.              علاج جيد لضعف النمو وجفاف الفم والشفتين .

8.              علاج الأنيميا والألم العصبي .

9.           يمنع الإصابة بالتهاب تجويف الفم والإصابة بالدوسنتاريا وكثير من الأمراض الجلدية والصداع النصفي وسقوط الشعر والأمراض المعوية و تصلب الشرايين وتراكم الكولسترول .

10.         علاج بعض الأمراض الجلدية ومفيد في التئام الجروح ويجعل البشرة أكثر نعومة ومرونة وشفافية . 

11.         علاج حالات قرحة لأثنى عشر .

12.         يقوي جهاز المناعة .

13.          مقاومة الشعور بالإرهاق وخاصة الإرهاق الناتج عن الأرق .

14.         رفع الكفاءة الذهنية وقوة الذاكرة .



حبوب اللقاح
تعتبر حبوب اللقاح ( غبار الطلع ) هي أهم مادة ينتجها النحل حيث يجمعها النحل من الزهور خلال تجواله بينها لجمع الرحيق منها ثم يخلطها بالرحيق



فوائده

1.    تحسين القدرة على الإنجاب ومفيد جدا لحالات العقم عند النساء والقضاء على الإجهاد وإزالة جميع الأعراض إثناء فترة الدورة الشهرية .

2.    تقوية الكبد وحجز السميات ومنع ترسب الدهون بالكبد وحماية الكبد من التليف .

3.    منع التوتر العصبي وأمراض البروستاتا .

4.    يقوى أجسام الأطفال والشباب والكبار ويمدهم بالفيتامينات والإنزيمات والعناصر المعدنية الهامة .

5.    علاج البواسير وضعف الأوردة والشعيرات الدموية .

6.    إعادة بناء وتقوية جهاز المناعة .

7.    يساعد في شد جلد الجسم وتنعيمه ..

8.    علاج عسر الهضم والهزال والنحافة ويساعد على فتح الشهية وتنظيم عملية التحويل الغذائي بالجسم .

9.    علاج أمراض الشيخوخة .

10.    زيادة مقاومة الجسم للنزلات الشعبية والأنفلونزا .

11.   زيادة كرات الدم الحمراء ورفع نسبة الهيموجلوبين .

12.   مفيد لصحة النساء الحوامل والأجنة .

13.   مفيد للمرضى الذين يعالجون بالأدوية المشعة وللمرضى المعرضين للكشف الدوري بالأشعة .

14.   علاج الجروح وتجديد الجلد المحترق .

15.   علاج التهاب الأمعاء دقيقة .

16.   علاج نزيف ملتحمة العين .

17.    منع النزف الداخلي الذي يصيب المصابون بارتفاع الضغط والسكر .



صمغ النحل
هو مادة ينتجها النحل عن طريق تجميع مواده راتنجية صمغية من قلف الأشجار وبراعمها ومعالجتها بطرق خاصة وإضافة بعض المواد لها مثل حبوب اللقاح وبعض إفرازات يخرجها النحل من بطونه وله عدة أسماء أخرى مثل البروبوليس والعكبر وغراء النحل .



فوائده

1.    مضاد حيوي طبيعي ذو قدرة فائقة لقتل كثير من أنواع الفطريات والبكتريا .

2.    مضاد للأمراض الفطرية والفيروسية .

3..    يدخل في تركيب المطهرات بالعمليات الجراحية .

4.    علاج الجروح والقطوع والتسلخات والحروق ويساعد على تكوين الأنسجة وسرعة التئام الجروح .

5.    مفيد لالتهابات المفاصل والحمى الروماتيزمية وعلاج التهابات الجهاز العضلي المفصلي .

6.    مقاومة بعض الأمراض الجلدية ويمنع تكون سرطان الجلد .

7.    علاج أمراض الفم والأذن والحنجرة والأنفلونزا .

8.    علاج بعض أمراض المعدة وقرحة المعدة ولأثنى عشر والقولون ومقاوم لسرطان القولون .

9.    علاج ناجح لأمراض الغدة الدرقية .

10. علاج الاكزيما المزمنة .

11. قتل الخلايا السرطانية ووقف نشاطها .



شمع النحل

هو إفراز غدي لشغالات نحل العسل من غدة ( الاسترنات ) التي تقع على السطح السفلى لحلقات بطن الشغالة



فوائده

1.    علاج انسداد الأنف والزكام ولالتهابات الجيوب الأنفية وتورم أنسجة الأنف .

2.    علاج حمى الدريس الشديدة ووقف أعراضها مثل وقف تدميع العين وفتح الأنف المزكوم ووقف رشح الأنف ووقف شرقة الحلق .

3.    التخفيف من الحساسية تدريجيا .

4.    مفيد في علاج الأمراض الجلدية مثل علاج القروح وخاصة الملوثة منها ..

5.    يعتبر مادة ملينة وملطفة ومهدئة ومضادة للالتهابات ومانعة لنمو البكتريا .

6.    مفيد لالتهابات اللثة وتسوس الأسنان وينظف الأسنان من الرواسب ويقوى اللثة .



سم النحل

هو سائل ابيض شفاف يدفع به النحل إلى داخل جسم العدو عن طريق آلة اللسع وهو ذو رائحة نفاذة وطعم لازع مر



فوائده

1.    علاج الحمى الروماتيزمية وآلام المفاصل والعضلات الروماتيزمية وروماتيزم العضلات والقلب .

2.    علاج بعض الالتهابات مثل التهابات الأعصاب والتهابات العصب الوركي والفخذي .

3.    علاج عرق النسا والآلام الناتجة عن رفع الأحمال الثقيلة والنقرس .

4.    علاج الأمراض الجلدية مثل الطفح الدملي ومرض الذئبة وعلاج الصدفية .

5.    تقليل انتشار الأمراض السرطانية الخاصة بالجهاز الهضمي .

6.    علاج بعض أمراض العيون مثل التهاب القزحية والتهاب الجسم الهدبي و تقليل ضغط قاع العين .

7.    علاج تضخم الغدة الدرقية المصحوب بجحوظ العينين .

8.    علاج من يعانون من سيولة الدم .

9.    علاج مرض الإيدز وعلاج الملاريا .*​


----------



## Rosetta (12 يناير 2009)

*معلومات مهمة كتيييير عن العسل 
مرسي يا رنا..
بس انا ما بحبه ​*


----------



## kalimooo (12 يناير 2009)

rana1981

موضوع رااااااااائع جدااااااا

شكرااااااا لطرحه علينا

فيه افادة عظيمة للجميع

استمري متألقة 

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## rana1981 (13 يناير 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *معلومات مهمة كتيييير عن العسل
> مرسي يا رنا..
> بس انا ما بحبه ​*



*شكرا يا قمر على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (13 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> rana1981
> 
> موضوع رااااااااائع جدااااااا
> 
> ...




*شكرا يا كليمو 
يسعدني مرورك​*


----------

